# عالم الفن > منتدى الافلام العربية >  الفيلم العربى الفرح نسخة vcd اصلية بحجم 214 ميجا فقط وعلى اكثر من سيرفر

## MiSteR LoNeLy

*الفرح  VCD*





.


* قصة الفيلم*
* داخل فرح شعبي نستعرض العديد من الشخصيات ،*
* منها شخصية عريس و عروسه في الفرح ، و شخصية والدة العريس ،*
* و شخصية سائق ميكروباص و تابعه ، و شخصية مونولجست ،*
* و كل هذا في إطار قصة إجتماعية تبدأ و تنتهي في يوم واحد فقط ..*

*بطولة*
* كريمة مختار*
* خالد الصاوي*
* سليمان عيد*
* روجينا*
* علاء مرسي*
* شمس*
* دنيا سمير غانم*

* اخراج* 
* سامح عبد العزيز*

*الحجم : 214 ميجا* 

شكر خاص جدا لـ DR M!Do

هذه الصورة مصغره ... نقره على هذا الشريط لعرض الصوره بالمقاس  الحقيقي ... المقاس الحقيقي 600x2030 .


*Rapidshare*
  * Part 1 :* http://takemyfile.com/433703
  * Part 2 :* http://takemyfile.com/433728
  *Part 3 :* http://takemyfile.com/433729
 
  *SlingFile*
  * Part 1 : * http://takemyfile.com/433724
  * Part 2 :* http://takemyfile.com/433727
  *Part 3 :* http://takemyfile.com/433717
 
 *BigAndFree*
  * Part 1 : * http://takemyfile.com/433751
 * Part 2 :* http://takemyfile.com/433752
 *Part 3 :* http://takemyfile.com/433734
 
 *AmonShare*
  * Part 1 : * http://takemyfile.com/433899
 * Part 2 :* http://takemyfile.com/433900
 *Part 3 :* http://takemyfile.com/433863

  * MegaUpload* 
  * Part 1 :* http://takemyfile.com/433696
  * Part 2 :* http://takemyfile.com/433701
  *Part 3 :* http://takemyfile.com/433708
 
  *GettyFile*
  * Part 1 :* http://takemyfile.com/433694
  * Part 2 :* http://takemyfile.com/433698
  *Part 3 :* http://takemyfile.com/433707
 
 *Fileflyer*
  * Part 1 :* http://takemyfile.com/433920
 * Part 2 :* http://takemyfile.com/433923
 *Part 3 :* http://takemyfile.com/433917

 *MegaShare*
  * Part 1 :* http://takemyfile.com/433921
  * Part 2 :* http://takemyfile.com/433959
  *Part 3 :* http://takemyfile.com/433918

 *Quickupload*
  * Part 1 :* http://takemyfile.com/433922
 * Part 2 :* http://takemyfile.com/433976
 *Part 3 :* http://takemyfile.com/433919

 *MultiUpLoad*
  * Part 1 :* http://takemyfile.com/433714
  * Part 2 :* http://takemyfile.com/433712
  *Part 3 :* http://takemyfile.com/433713
 
  * FileFactory*
  * Part 1 :* http://takemyfile.com/433691
  * Part 2 :* http://takemyfile.com/433693
  *Part 3 :* http://takemyfile.com/433704
 
 *FileGetty*
  * Part 1 :* http://takemyfile.com/433695
  * Part 2 :* http://takemyfile.com/433700
  *Part 3 :* http://takemyfile.com/433709
 
 * SendSpace*
  * Part 1 :* http://takemyfile.com/433731
  * Part 2 :* http://takemyfile.com/433732
  *Part 3 :* http://takemyfile.com/433716
 
  * HotFile*
  * Part 1 :* http://takemyfile.com/433738
  * Part 2 :* http://takemyfile.com/433744
  *Part 3 :* http://takemyfile.com/433722
 
*Easy-Share*
*Part 1 :* http://takemyfile.com/434037
  * Part 2 :* http://takemyfile.com/434038
  *Part 3 :* http://takemyfile.com/434039

*WikiSend*
  * Part 1 :* http://takemyfile.com/433740
  * Part 2 :* http://takemyfile.com/433742
  *Part 3 :* http://takemyfile.com/433720
 
 * UpLoaded*
  * Part 1 :* http://takemyfile.com/433702
  * Part 2 :* http://takemyfile.com/433706
  *Part 3 :* http://takemyfile.com/433711
 
 *WikiFortio*
  * Part 1 :* http://takemyfile.com/433739
  * Part 2 :* http://takemyfile.com/433741
  *Part 3 :* http://takemyfile.com/433719
 
  *Zshare*
  * Part 1 :* http://takemyfile.com/433730
  * Part 2 :* http://takemyfile.com/433735
  *Part 3 :* http://takemyfile.com/433718
 
 *RapiedSpread*
  * Part 1 :* http://takemyfile.com/433721
  * Part 2 :* http://takemyfile.com/433726
  *Part 3 :*  http://takemyfile.com/433723
 
*Depositfiles*
  * Part 1 :* http://takemyfile.com/433764
  * Part 2 :* http://takemyfile.com/433765
  *Part 3 :*  http://takemyfile.com/433766
 
*FastShare*
  * Part 1 :* http://takemyfile.com/433767
  * Part 2 :* http://takemyfile.com/433768
  *Part 3 :*  http://takemyfile.com/433769
 
*Fileserver*
  * Part 1 :* http://takemyfile.com/433770
  * Part 2 :* http://takemyfile.com/433771
  *Part 3 :* http://takemyfile.com/433772
 
*Ifile*
  * Part 1 :* http://takemyfile.com/433773
  * Part 2 :* http://takemyfile.com/433774
  *Part 3 :* http://takemyfile.com/433775
 
*Kewlshare*
  * Part 1 :* http://takemyfile.com/433776
  * Part 2 :* http://takemyfile.com/433777
  *Part 3 :* http://takemyfile.com/433778
 
*Netload*
  * Part 1 :* http://takemyfile.com/433779
  * Part 2 :* http://takemyfile.com/433780
  *Part 3 :*  http://takemyfile.com/433781
 
*Novaup*
  * Part 1 :* http://takemyfile.com/433784
  * Part 2 :* http://takemyfile.com/433785
  *Part 3 :*  http://takemyfile.com/433786
 
*Przeklej*
  * Part 1 :* http://takemyfile.com/433787
  * Part 2 :* http://takemyfile.com/433788
  *Part 3 :*  http://takemyfile.com/433789
 
*Usaupload*
  * Part 1 :* http://takemyfile.com/433790
  * Part 2 :* http://takemyfile.com/433791
  *Part 3 :*  http://takemyfile.com/433792
 
*Ziddu*
  * Part 1 :* http://takemyfile.com/433793
  * Part 2 :* http://takemyfile.com/433794
  *Part 3 :*  http://takemyfile.com/433795


للتحميل من رابط واحد مضغوط

 Big And Free 
http://1tool.biz/208289
 -------------------
Kewlshare 
http://1tool.biz/208304
--------------------
Netload
http://1tool.biz/208306
----------------------
Fileserver
http://1tool.biz/208291
---------------------
Megaupload
http://1tool.biz/208305
---------------------
Sendspace
http://1tool.biz/208292
---------------------
Zshare
http://1tool.biz/208293
---------------------
Badongo
http://1tool.biz/208294
----------------------
Slingfile
http://1tool.biz/208295
----------------------
Depositfiles
http://1tool.biz/208296
-----------------------
Ifile.it
http://1tool.biz/208297
----------------------
Usaupload
http://1tool.biz/208298
-----------------------
2shared
http://1tool.biz/208290
---------------------
FastShare
http://1tool.biz/208303
---------------------
Novaup  
http://1tool.biz/208307

----------

